# Evo Morales Says Israel One of World's Most Barbaric Warmongers



## fanger (Sep 23, 2016)

On the International Day of Peace, Bolivian President Evo Morales condemned the imperialist and warmongering policies of Israel and the United States during his address at the United Nations General Assembly in New York Wednesday.



“Israel's warmongering policies are probably one of the most barbaric examples in the world,” said Morales, vigorously condemning Israeli attacks against Palestinian civilians. “We have to stop the genocide against the Palestinians.”
Evo Morales Says Israel One of World's Most Barbaric Warmongers

Keep out of small planes Evo


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2016)

how quaint


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 23, 2016)

Netanyahu was masterful at the UN.  Hamas is the terrorist group between the two.


----------



## fanger (Sep 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> how quaint


how quaint, A Native American, voicing his opinion on Illegal immigrants taking over a country


----------



## Hollie (Sep 23, 2016)

fanger said:


> On the International Day of Peace, Bolivian President Evo Morales condemned the imperialist and warmongering policies of Israel and the United States during his address at the United Nations General Assembly in New York Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, as long as you read it on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## fanger (Sep 23, 2016)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > On the International Day of Peace, Bolivian President Evo Morales condemned the imperialist and warmongering policies of Israel and the United States during his address at the United Nations General Assembly in New York Wednesday.
> ...


You dont just read it, you can also view the video for yourself  Bolivia - President Addresses General Debate, 71st Session


----------



## Hollie (Sep 23, 2016)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Well yes. If you watched it on a YouTube video, it must be true.


----------



## fanger (Sep 23, 2016)

Not Jewtube, but rather the UN web site, heres that link again   Bolivia - President Addresses General Debate, 71st Session


----------



## Hollie (Sep 23, 2016)

fanger said:


> Not Jewtube, but rather the UN web site, heres that link again   Bolivia - President Addresses General Debate, 71st Session


Well, as long as you read it on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2016)

fanger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > how quaint
> ...



morales is a "native American"     really?   how interesting.   Morales is a  MAYAN name?


----------



## fanger (Sep 23, 2016)

Is cun t a Jewish Name or just a description of their ways ?The etymology of "cun t" is a matter of debate,[7] but most sources consider the word to have derived from a Germanic word (Proto-Germanic _*kuntō_, stem _*kuntōn-_), which appeared as _kunta_ in Old Norse. Scholars are uncertain of the origin of the Proto-Germanic form itself.[8] There are cognates in most Germanic languages, such as the Swedish, Faroese and Nynorsk _kunta_; West Frisian and Middle Low German _kunte_; Middle Dutch _conte_;Dutch _kut_ and _kont_; Middle Low German _kutte_; Middle High German _kotze_ ("prostitute"); German _kott_, and perhaps Old English _cot_. The etymology of the Proto-Germanic term is disputed. It may have arisen by Grimm's lawoperating on the Proto-Indo-European root _*gen/gon_ "create, become" seen in gonads, genital, gamete, genetics, gene, or the Proto-Indo-European root _*gʷneh₂/guneh₂_ "woman" (Greek: _gunê_, seen in gynaecology). Relationships to similar-sounding words such as the Latin _cunnus_ ("vulva"), and its derivatives French _con_, Spanish _coño_, and Portuguese _cona_, or in Persian _kun_ (کون), have not been conclusively demonstrated. Other Latin words related to _cunnus_ are _cuneus_ ("wedge") and its derivative _cunēre_ ("to fasten with a wedge", (figurative) "to squeeze in"), leading to English words such as _cuneiform_ ("wedge-shaped"). In Middle English, _****_ appeared with many spellings, such as _coynte_, _cunte_ and _queynte_, which did not always reflect the actual pronunciation of the word.

The word in its modern meaning is attested in Middle English. _Proverbs of Hendyng_, a manuscript from some time before 1325, includes the advice:[9]

Four-letter word - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

